# New arrival.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

His name is Walter.

He's about 40 days old, and the laziest little bugger you ever saw. I mean why eat yourself when some big bloody gormless bald monkey (me or Quitte) will show up to feed you.
And if they don't, run after them, peeping like crazy and trying to look cute.

I'll try to get pictures as soon as.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations Alvin!

How'd you come by Walter? Bet you're having fun with this little one - he is just the right age to be soooo cute. Hope he's not as cantankerous as our Pooh.

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kinda' lays around a little on one side propped up on one wing? Just watches you like a couch potato with a TV and remote? Only moves a couple of inches at most to poop?

Yeah, I think I've seen that.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

With pretzels and beer, too? Or bonbons.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Ladies and Gentlemen*

I give you Walter Pijie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koMFMcAIZ10


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

All you want to do is feed him and kiss him. I so miss babies now.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

See what you mean, Alvin 

A youngster who just lies around and checks his watch for the next meal 

But he _is_ a sweetie

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well gee whiz Alvin, that is the cutest little irish pigeon I ever saw!

Walter is just the right age to be soooooo sweet. Is he able to eat on his own or do you supplement?

Love the fireplace.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So that's what an Irish Pigeon looks like. Pretty darn cute.
Nice ledge too.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

How cute! 

He looks like the youngster I have now which I named Asher. He was found by someone in the gutter drinking water.

Where is Walters immitation goose down feather bed?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well gee whiz Alvin, that is the cutest little irish pigeon I ever saw!
> 
> Walter is just the right age to be soooooo sweet. Is he able to eat on his own or do you supplement?
> 
> Love the fireplace.


Oh he eats. He's just choosy. You could fill him to bursting point and he'll still peep like crazy.

It's a pitty. In a couple of days when he's put on weight, it'll be time to start training him to find food on his own, and not wait around for his mom.

At the moment, he's practicing his favourite game. Pijie-Vollyball. Tossing corn everywhere in the hope of finding the odd peanut.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> How cute!
> 
> He looks like the youngster I have now which I named Asher. He was found by someone in the gutter drinking water.
> 
> Where is Walters immitation goose down feather bed?


Out of frame. Beside the pijie sized combination Lay-Z-Boy/Beer Cooler.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Somehow, I missed this thread before! Must have fallen through a "new posts 'crack'!"

Well, well, well...a true Blue Bar Bluster bird! Awww, brings back memories of Mr. Squeaks as a wee one! 

You think Volleyball is bad...wait til he gets around to BASKETBALL and the SHOT PUT!!   

Well, Alvin, I would not expect you to have a "normal" pij and I see you didn't disappoint!

Walter is a Personality + Pijie for SURE!!

Love, Hugs and SCRITCHES to all!

Updates are gonna be a riot, I'm sure!  

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------

